# HI im new and i have three fav players jason kidd yao ming and DIRK NOWITSKI!



## Jkidd5 (Jan 10, 2003)

I LOVE DIRK!!!!hes the man on the boards and he scores quite frequently im 13 and i play ball at a park im 6 ft tall just about
and i try to play like dirk on the court i play pf and center:yes:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Congrats on joining, welcome to BBB.net.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Does "6 ft tall just about" mean you're really like 5'5"?

Because then I'm 7 ft tall, just about.

Welcome.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hot damn, that is pretty tall, welcome once again man!

-Petey


----------



## Jkidd5 (Jan 10, 2003)

*IM tall*

no im like 5"11 and im only 13


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

oh yeah well im 5'8 and im 15


boooooo-yaaa


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Welcome to the Mavs forum, Jkidd5, and don't let Stevenash scare you away! I also like Dirk a lot, as he is fun to watch most of the time. I also happen to think that Kidd is the premier point guard in the NBA presently.

So, do you see the mavs having enough defensive intensity to make it to the western finals?


----------



## Jkidd5 (Jan 10, 2003)

*OK*

ill post regularly to the thread


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm also new here and I just wanted to know, if Nowitzki is that famous in America?
In Germany there's an enormous hype about him and any basketball magazin is filles with information about him...
You can't imagine 
In Germany, everybody tells you, that Dirk is one of the 5 best players in the league and also the best European.
Do the Americans agree with the information given in Germany, or is he less popular there?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_German_Wunderkid</b>!
> I'm also new here and I just wanted to know, if Nowitzki is that famous in America?
> In Germany there's an enormous hype about him and any basketball magazin is filles with information about him...
> You can't imagine
> ...


From what I have seen and heard, Dirk is VERY popular with the fans here in america. He is one of my favorites to watch offensively. I don't know if he is top 5, but he almost surely is top 10 in the NBA.


----------

